# Replacing the speed sensor on 2003 Ford Focus



## lawmom (Apr 24, 2014)

Need (simple) instructions and a photo or diagram if possible, for replacing the speed sensor - the one on top of transmission. Specifically I need to know how to access the area of transmission where sensor is located. The repair manual doesn't give comprehensive information on this repair and I finally have the jack stands and the new part so I can get this done. 
The car is a 2003 Ford Focus SE automatic transmission.* It is not the Z tech* engine. 
Thanks much for the help...


----------



## lawmom (Apr 24, 2014)

*Please disregard this post. Wrong information and was unable to delete. my apologies.new post with correct inquiry posted. thank you.*


----------

